# Upgrade from 11.1 to /base/head



## vchan (Nov 19, 2017)

I just downloaded the source for X-CURRENT build and installed world and kernel, and when I run uname -a I get 11.1-RELEASE-p4 #0 r325992M. Have gone through all the steps listed in the handbook, but I didn't see anything that I missed. I'm wanting to run X-CURRENT so I can use drm-next-kmod.


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 19, 2017)

What exactly are you referring to when you mention X-CURRRENT?  Because the only one I'm familiar with is 12-CURRENT, as mentioned here. You're also hardly giving us enough information to dissect what could have gone wrong.

First I suppose it needs to be mentioned that FreeBSD CURRENT is an unsupported version, so you're basically on your own for reasons mentioned in that thread. In short: this is a developer snapshot, highly unstable, there are no guarantees that it will even work and the idea is basically to do some bug hunting & fixing yourself.

First thing coming to my mind: are you sure you grabbed the right source tree? I'd probably use something in the likes of `svn co https://svn.freebsd.org/base/head /usr/src12` or perhaps grab it from Github. You say you installed world and kernel, but the actual process is the other way around, see also /usr/src/Makefile which explains the process in some good detail as well. Could something have gone wrong there?

Also: why insist on this (unstable) kernel module while there are stable releases available? Such as radeonkms.ko and/or i915kms.ko?  Are you sure those won't work?


----------



## vchan (Nov 19, 2017)

Yes I'm talking about 12-CURRENT. Like I said I followed the steps in the handbook. I'll double check my svn source tree though. I'm trying to get FreeBSD on my new laptop it's a Thinkpad X270 which is listed on the laptop Wiki as supported using drm-next-kmod for graphics.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 20, 2017)

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## vchan (Nov 20, 2017)

I think I got it figured out. When I checked out the source it didn't merge correctly with the source installed originally. I moved the old folder to a backup and started over fresh.


----------

